# Comment envoyer un email de plus de 5mo?



## TITOUX (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous .
Mon F.A.I est wanadoo et je suis limité à 5 mo pour l'envoi des email ? A part d'augmenter les capacités de ma messagerie (2  par mois ) est'il possible de dépasser quelquefois cette taille
et comme je présume que vous allez me répondre "oui" comment proceder?:style:


----------



## kaviar (4 Avril 2006)

TITOUX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous .
> Mon F.A.I est wanadoo et je suis limité à 5 mo pour l'envoi des email ? A part d'augmenter les capacités de ma messagerie (2 &#8364; par mois ) est'il possible de dépasser quelquefois cette taille
> et comme je présume que vous allez me répondre "oui" comment proceder?:style:



Pour envoyer de gros documents, tu as plusieurs possibilités (les 2 que je cite permet l'envoie jusqu'à 1 Go) :

yousendit ou Pando qui est en version beta. J'utilise régulièrement les 2 et je n'ai à ce jour rencontré aucun problème...


----------



## TITOUX (4 Avril 2006)

O.K  ; Ça signifie quoi version "beta" ?  Est'il gratos ?


----------



## kaviar (4 Avril 2006)

TITOUX a dit:
			
		

> O.K  ; Ça signifie quoi version "beta" ?  Est'il gratos ?


Oui les 2 système sont entièrement gratuit. La seul différence, est que Pando est un soft à télécharger (c'est lui qui est en version beta) et demande une inscription sur leur site...


----------



## takamaka (4 Avril 2006)

ca veut dire "non finalisée", encore en développement, des choses et autres à corriger, des bugs possibles, etc, etc...

Et oui, c'est gratos !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2006)

beta c'est l'intitulé standard du vocabulaire informatique pour dire que c'est une version provisoire
( non garantie)

ce qui ne signifie pas grand chose à part que ca dédouane légalement les développeurs de toutes erreurs 

exemple
google 
leur service mail ( gmail) est en beta depuis le début


----------



## TITOUX (4 Avril 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris ces logiciels ne sont utilisables que 7 jours ?
Donc chaque fois que tu as un email de plus de 5mo il faut passer par lui?
Il n'existe pas un logiciel permanent gratos?


----------



## kaviar (4 Avril 2006)

TITOUX a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris ces logiciels ne sont utilisables que 7 jours ?
> Donc chaque fois que tu as un email de plus de 5mo il faut passer par lui?
> Il n'existe pas un logiciel permanent gratos?



??? il n'y a pas de limitation dans le temps pour l'utilisation de Pando ?


----------



## Meow the Catz (4 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi utilisable que 7 jours ? Si tu prends par exemple yousendit, tu peux l'utiliser aussi souvent et aussi longtemps que tu veux. C'est la personne à qui tu envoies le fichier qui n'a que 7 jours pour aller le télécharger, je crois... Pourquoi ? Tout simplement pour éviter d'encombrer les serveurs avec des tas de gros fichiers jamais réclamés.

Si je me rappelle bien, yousendit permet d'envoyer des fichiers jusqu'à 1Go. Le principe c'est que le serveur réceptionne le fichier, puis envoie un lien pour le télécharger à ton correspondant.

C'est la seule manière d'envoyer des gros fichiers, tout simplement parce que même si tu as un FAI qui accepte par exemple des fichiers de 10 Mo, il faut encore que la personne qui reçoit ce mail soit chez un FAI qui accepte aussi les grosses pièces jointes.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2006)

@titoux

je crois comprendre
tu confonds 2 choses
*Validité du logiciel ( ici c'est gratosse et sans limite)

et 
**date limite pour que le correspondant vienne prendre ton envoi

Pando : 14 jours

yousendit c'est un mois je crois
( à verifier)


----------



## TITOUX (4 Avril 2006)

O.K les gars . Maintenant j'ai téléchargé pando et j'ai sur mon bureau "Pando-Beta-dmg" et
" Pando installer " . J'en fais quoi?:bebe:


----------



## kaviar (4 Avril 2006)

TITOUX a dit:
			
		

> O.K les gars . Maintenant j'ai téléchargé pando et j'ai sur mon bureau "Pando-Beta-dmg" et
> " Pando installer " . J'en fais quoi?:bebe:


Bon et bien tu l'intalle   

L'application Pando va se positionner dans ton dossier "Applications". Tu lance le logiciel (pas trop loin ). La première fois il te demandera d'entrée les infos que tu aura donnée lors de ton inscriptiion sur leur site (ton username et ton password) ensuite tu l'utilise dans la même philosophie que n'importe quel logiciel de courrier...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2006)

titoux 
ce n'est pas la premiere fois
Faudrait que tu fasses un peu l'effort d'apprendre les fonctionnements Mac de base
sur l'aide Mac , sur des sites 
 dont le très bon  http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

--
edith
Attention avec pando
il y a parfois des gens qui ont eu des problemes 
( dont disparition du fichier)
Personnellemnt , pas eu de problème

pando j'ai crée un fil dessus


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2006)

Rien a voir avec Mac OSX -> Internet


----------



## TITOUX (4 Avril 2006)

Salut . je viens d'installer le logiciel pando . en double cliquant sur l'icône on me demande :
"first name" et " last name "  .On a un premier et un dernier Nom???????


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Avril 2006)

Sinon tu l'envoies sur ton espace perso de wanadoo
et tu donnes l'adresse web a ton contact....
c'est plus rapide pour tout le monde


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2006)

ou passer par un des centaines de sites dont c'est le job
yousendit n'en est qu'un  parmi d'autres


----------



## Meow the Catz (5 Avril 2006)

TITOUX a dit:
			
		

> Salut . je viens d'installer le logiciel pando . en double cliquant sur l'icône on me demande :
> "first name" et " last name "  .On a un premier et un dernier Nom???????


 Faut apprendre l'anglais 
First name = prénom
Last name = nom de famille 

Mais bon tu dois pouvoir trouver ce genre d'infos par google non?

PS : à noter qu'aux US parfois sur certains sites ils demandent aussi ton "middle name"


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Avril 2006)

Sinon titoux tu 
peux faire du sudoku en anglais pour progresser     

Allez c'est pas grave...ca arrive...


----------



## TITOUX (22 Août 2006)

et si on les zippez les fichiers ce ne serait pas une solution??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

une solution d&#233;finitive et pratique est d'activer le serveur FTP de ton mac. Tu vas ensuite chez http://www.dyndns.com/ pour changer ton adresse dynamique en adresse statique (fixe). Tu cr&#233;es un compte utilisateurs avec un mot de passe. Tes connaissances peuvent aller chercher tous les fichier que tu leur proposes sur ton serveur. C'est plus simple que ca en &#224; l'air.
as-tu un modem_routeur (livebox? autre?) ou modem


----------

